# Pop-up Ground Bling



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Looking for a good cheap Pop-up ground blind for bow hunting. Any ideas?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

My Hubby was thinking about buying a cheap Walmart dome tent and painting it.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Bass Pro is having a sale online today for a $80 one and it comes with a free bow holder and chair.

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Enig...ct/10223847/?cm_sp=COTWRHBlindComboAug2011_HM


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Academy has one with a chair for 69.00
blind is 60x60


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

used fence pickets If u can find some old wood fence panels 6x6 take 5 panels screw them to getter and cut small 6"x18" windows and u will never buy another blind. Being i own a fencing business i have all my bow blinds made this way if you want it really dark just get some 30# tar paper and staple it to the in side best bow blind i have ever used. Most fence build ers will give u the old panels


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I too was looking at the redhead enigma. I'm having my dad ship me one from our ranch that they no longer use... if its not big enough for me and my buddy to fit in and still draw my bow back, i'm probably going to pick the Enigma up from bass pro.


----------

